# Ищу Тульский баян "тёрку" в хорошем состоянии



## Shaman (2 Июн 2021)

Всем привет! Решил приобрести в собственность тульский баян в хорошем состоянии, ибо попался мне по работе такой же (реквизит), но сильно подушатанный, ибо его юзали в хвост и гриву на съёмках и не особо заботились о его сохранности как инструмента. Я решил освоить баян (играю на аккордеоне), и звук "тёрки" мне пришёлся по нраву, какой-то ностальгический. Бас неплохой, мелодический ряд тоже звучит прикольно. Компрессия правда так себе, да и вскрытие баяна показало, что у всех залогов вечная эрекция XD. Ну и сам баян не мой, он у меня "на время". Пока я не готов покупать профессиональный баян типа Юпитера - надо ещё на трёхрядке научиться уверенно играть сначала. 
P.S. Либо аналог "тёрки", на Авито масса предложений, но не хочу купить ещё одни ушатанные дрова, всё же я хочу больше играть, а не чинить его


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Июн 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> Бас неплохой,


У тёрок бас именно что не самый плохой). До Кировских басов там как до Луны пешком))… . И щепки со всех щелей торчат, ибо культура производства и сырьё только что из соседней рощи... .


----------



## vyachek (3 Июн 2021)

В каком бы состоянии Терка не была, прежде чем на ней играть - нужен будет капитальный ремонт. Слишком старый инструмент: и по возрасту и конструктивно. Если уж непременно нужен именно тульский баян такого формата - я бы выбрал Этюд 205М2. Он существенно новее, в отличии от Терки имеет поролон на клапанах, который еще не успел истлеть. А это залог компрессии да и грохоту меньше. Звучание одинаковое, и цена примерно та же. Да, и диапазон чуть больше - 55 против 52.


----------



## gerborisov (3 Июн 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> В каком бы состоянии Терка не была, прежде чем на ней играть - нужен будет капитальный ремонт. Слишком старый инструмент: и по возрасту и конструктивно. Если уж непременно нужен именно тульский баян такого формата - я бы выбрал Этюд 205М2. Он существенно новее, в отличии от Терки имеет поролон на клапанах, который еще не успел истлеть. А это залог компрессии да и грохоту меньше. Звучание одинаковое, и цена примерно та же. Да, и диапазон чуть больше - 55 против 52.


Этюд звучал сбалансированно, современные модели со старыми не сравнить. Но поролон умирает уже через пять лет, через десять гарантированно всё спеклось или рассыпалось.


----------



## vyachek (4 Июн 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Этюд звучал сбалансированно, современные модели со старыми не сравнить. Но поролон умирает уже через пять лет, через десять гарантированно всё спеклось или рассыпалось.


Не всегда так. У меня у дочери Этюду 205 двадцать лет. Хотел поменять поролон. Открыл, посмотрел, и закрыл обратно. Очень странно, но ничего не сделалось поролону. Ни слежался, ни посыпался. И компрессия хорошая. Правда эксплуатировался инструмент всего два года. Думаю, если начать на нем играть, этот поролон долго не прослужит. Но всё же это большое исключение: обычный срок максимум - 10...15 лет.


----------



## Shaman (4 Июн 2021)

Посмотрел Этюды на Авито - средняя цена 7-11 тысяч. Как вы думаете, ценник нормальный, и нормальный ли инструмент за эту сумму?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Июн 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> Посмотрел Этюды на Авито


Все Этюды, что через меня прошли- туговаты и туповаты. Туговаты по мехам и кнопкам, туповаты по ответу. Чтоб новички поняли, что обучение игре потребует много энергии и сил)). Ну и внешне они сильно на любителя... .


----------



## MAN (4 Июн 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Все Этюды, что через меня прошли- туговаты и туповаты.


Вот это самокритика!


----------



## gerborisov (4 Июн 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Все Этюды, что через меня прошли- туговаты и туповаты. Туговаты по мехам и кнопкам, туповаты по ответу. Чтоб новички поняли, что обучение игре потребует много энергии и сил)). Ну и внешне они сильно на любителя... .


Всё познаётся в сравнении. Ученики в моей школе, лучшего не видели. Да, когда хочется идти вверх по ступеням мастерства, много претензий . Но с тех пор как приобрели для школы новые этюды, на которых можно играть только на "mf", подумалось, что и не так плохи старые. Нет баланса между клавами. Тихо - звучит только левая. Громко- захлёбываются голоса правой. Одна радость, ремни классные, с застёжкой сзади


----------

